# Liste mit Java-OpenSource-Projekten?



## mlux (11. Nov 2007)

Hi 

da mir ab und zu ein wenig langweilig ist (wie z.B. heute - Sonntag und dazu noch Regen^^), suche ich ein kleineres Projekt, an dem ich mitprogrammieren könnte. Jedoch ist es irgendwie schwierig, sowas zu finden. Viele Projekte sind zu groß, manch andere sagen mir thematisch einfach nicht zu - soll ja auch Spaß machen .
Kennt jemand evtl. eine Liste mit OpenSource-Software, welche in Java programmiert wird? Da könnte ich mal schauen, ob ich was finde. Am liebsten wäre mir irgendetwas ohne GUI (ich habe irgendwie Abneigungen gegenüber grafischen Oberflächen, vor allem in Java )

Ich meine so etwas wie http://java-source.net/, bloß das diese Seite leider nur Development-Software vorstellt.
Hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 
Ich könnte natürlich auch tagelang das Sourceforge-Verzeichnis durchsuchen, aber vielleicht gibts da ja was besseres/übersichtlicheres^^

MfG, Markus


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2007)

1. Das sind viel zu viele für eine Liste
2. Wie stellst du dir das vor? Meinst du du kannst einfach in zB. ein Eclipse Forum posten und verkünden das du jetzt Eclipse Entwickler bist?  :roll: 
Ein Projektleiter muss dich aufnehmen, da kannst nicht einfach in einem x-beliebigen Team anfangen.
Bei den interessanteren Projekten ist dafür in der Regel notwendig aktiv an der Mailingliste, Newsgroup teilzunehmen, und ein paar Patches zur Verfügung zu stellen, die vom Team auch aktzeptiert werden. Danach kann man sich über einen Entwicklerposten unterhalten.


----------



## mlux (11. Nov 2007)

nee .. das man da nicht "einfach so" mitentwickeln kann, is mir schon klar .. vllt habe ich mich einfach ein wenig unklart ausgedrückt .. ich brauche einfach irgendwas, womit ich "herumspielen" kann. vielleicht finde ich ja hier und da ein paar verbesserungsmöglichkeiten und dann kann ich vllt drüber nachdenken, inwiefern ich das ans projekt übermitteln kann


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2007)

Generell bin ich dagegen auf diese Weise Projekte zu suchen.
Überleg dir welche Themen dich interessieren und teste einschläge OpenSource Software (sprachunabhängig). Überleg dir was dir gefällt, was dir nicht gefällt, was man verbessern könnte.
Anschließend frag dich ob du diesem Projekt helfen willst, oder anhand deiner Wünsche ein neues zu eröffnen.

Als Beispiel:
Das für mich interessanteste OpenSource Projekt in Java ohne GUI sind derzeit die ODF Tools. Eine Java API um OpenDocuments zu schreiben, zu lesen und manipulieren.
Auch das 7zip Java SDK könnte eine helfende Hand gebrauchen.
Es gibt viel zu tun und vieles was man selbst auf die Beine stellen kann, allerdings sind Endkundenanwendungen ohne GUI nunmal rar gesäht.


----------



## mlux (11. Nov 2007)

Ja .. ich denke, du hast Recht, was meine Vorgehensweise betrifft. Jetzt wo ich selbst darüber nachdenke, kommt mir die auch ziemlich unüberlegt vor .
Vielleicht brainstorme ich einfach erstmal ein bisschen und sehe dann, was ich dazu für interessante Projekte finde (oder auch nicht) und vielleicht sogar selbst eins starte.

Danke für deine Hinweise


----------

